# Help Venezia



## Milo (21 Dicembre 2016)

Dopo Natale vado due giorni a visitare Venezia, ho prenotato un hotel dentro Venezia, vicino a campo Santa Maria, mi dite come faccio a raggiungerlo tramite treno?
Partirei tramite un freccia rossa da firenze, vorrei sapere quale fermata del treno prendere e come arrivare dentro Venezia.

Grazie fratelli.


----------



## wfiesso (21 Dicembre 2016)

Devi scendere a Venezia Santa Lucia (l'ultima fermata), non far confusione con Venezia Mestre. Una volta sceso li però armati di pazienza perché hai 2 modi per arrivare: 1)vaporetto: c'è la metà proprio davanti la stazione
2) a piedi: probabilmente ti conviene quest'ultima, seguendo il percorso su Google maps, te lo dico perché io sono della zona ma ancora mi perdo xD


----------



## Milo (21 Dicembre 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Devi scendere a Venezia Santa Lucia (l'ultima fermata), non far confusione con Venezia Mestre. Una volta sceso li però armati di pazienza perché hai 2 modi per arrivare: 1)vaporetto: c'è la metà proprio davanti la stazione
> 2) a piedi: probabilmente ti conviene quest'ultima, seguendo il percorso su Google maps, te lo dico perché io sono della zona ma ancora mi perdo xD



Sai mica il costo del vaporetto? ed a piedi invece quanto ci vorrà all'incirca??

Visto che sei di zona, hai da consigliarmi qualcosa non perdermi assolutamente a Venezia? (a parte le famose piazze)


----------



## wfiesso (21 Dicembre 2016)

Ho appena guardato, dunque, secondo me per arrivare all'hotel ti conviene andare a piedi, dista circa 2 km dalla stazione, segui le indicazioni per Rialto e una volta al ponte ci sei quasi, ti basterà orientarti con maps e lo trovi facile. Guardando la mappa credo.che il vaporetto non passi di li, quindi a piedi potrebbe essere l'unica soluzione. Per i prezzi dei vaporetti ora non saprei proprio dirti, so che non è proprio economico, però ti potrebbe servire per girare la città

Ps dimenticavo, io abito poco fuori Venezia, ma ci vado spesso, di solito gli unici puntini riferimento per me sono i "bacari"


----------



## Butcher (21 Dicembre 2016)

Milo ha scritto:


> Sai mica il costo del vaporetto? ed a piedi invece quanto ci vorrà all'incirca??
> 
> Visto che sei di zona, hai da consigliarmi qualcosa non perdermi assolutamente a Venezia? (a parte le famose piazze)



I biglietti singoli stanno molto, circa 8 euro a tratta. Ti conviene chiedere allo sportello ACTV un mini abbonamento conveniente, ne trovi uno proprio a Piazzale Roma, vicino le fermate dei bus.


----------



## wfiesso (22 Dicembre 2016)

Butcher ha scritto:


> I biglietti singoli stanno molto, circa 8 euro a tratta. Ti conviene chiedere allo sportello ACTV un mini abbonamento conveniente, ne trovi uno proprio a Piazzale Roma, vicino le fermate dei bus.



ah ecco, io di solito uso la Venezia unica e prendo biglietti singoli, non sapevo del mini abbonamento


----------



## Jino (22 Dicembre 2016)

Butcher ha scritto:


> I biglietti singoli stanno molto, circa 8 euro a tratta. Ti conviene chiedere allo sportello ACTV un mini abbonamento conveniente, ne trovi uno proprio a Piazzale Roma, vicino le fermate dei bus.



Costa 7,5 la tratta. 

Se rimani giorni e vuoi visitare le isole fatti il mini abbonamento. 

Se non vuoi visitare le isole allora, secondo me, gira a piedi e goditi Venezia. 

Ovviamente se ami i vinelli non puoi non andare a bacari, a bere ombre e mangiare cicchetti, io almeno una volta al mese ci devo andare per rilassarmi


----------



## Butcher (22 Dicembre 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> ah ecco, io di solito uso la Venezia unica e prendo biglietti singoli, non sapevo del mini abbonamento



Dovrebbe esserci qualcosa. Qualche settimana fa sono venuti in visita dei miei amici e hanno fatto un abbonamento per 3 giorni.


----------



## wfiesso (22 Dicembre 2016)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Dovrebbe esserci qualcosa. Qualche settimana fa sono venuti in visita dei miei amici e hanno fatto un abbonamento per 3 giorni.



E' un'ottima soluzione per i turisti


----------



## Jaqen (23 Dicembre 2016)

Milo ha scritto:


> Dopo Natale vado due giorni a visitare Venezia, ho prenotato un hotel dentro Venezia, vicino a campo Santa Maria, mi dite come faccio a raggiungerlo tramite treno?
> Partirei tramite un freccia rossa da firenze, vorrei sapere quale fermata del treno prendere e come arrivare dentro Venezia.
> 
> Grazie fratelli.


Eccomi!
Allora presumo tu sia in campo s. maria.. formosa! se hai valige o altro assolutamente prendi un battello: arrivato a santa lucia e uscito dalla stazione ti trovi davanti al canal grande, vai a destra, superi il calatrava e ti trovi in piazzale roma da dove partono tutti i battelli. i battelli partono anche davanti alla stazione, ma in piazzale puoi farti eventualmente un mezzo abbonamento per turisti o puoi chiedere informazioni. in linea di massima devi prendere l'1 o il 2, se riesci prendi il 5.1, assolutamente NO il 5.2! che fai un giro assurdo. fai quello che ti dicono gli addetti (che urleranno, ma solo per farsi sentire) e lascia perdere se senti qualche imprecazioni dai vecchi veneziani..te ne lanceranno solamente vedendo il bagaglio . scendi a san zaccaria che è la fermata di san marco, non andare verso la piazza ma cerca di entrare dentro qualche calle vicino a san zaccaria, nel caso comunque chiedi indicazioni per s. maria formosa oppure cerca di guardare indicazioni per querini stampalia (fondazione, biblioteca). google maps a venezia non funziona, usalo per avere un'idea ma non farci troppo affidamento. se non ci sono abbonamenti e la valigia non è troppo pesante allora ti consiglio una buona dose di pazienza e 30-35 minuti di camminata: arrivi in stazione e vai a SINISTRA. non fare nessun ponte che superi il canal (quello degli scalzi per intenderci, davanti proprio alla stazione), aiutati, ma non troppo con maps, e vai sempre dritto.. farai la strada nuova. alla fine di strada nuova sarai in campo ss apostoli, e da li dovrai andare dritto verso l'ospedale, non verso rialto e seguire indicazioni querini stampalia o al massimo chiedi.
comunque, cosa fare, cosa vedere.. venezia non ha qualcosa in particolare da vedere. di sicuro se non vuoi vedere le isole (burano è proprio carina) lascia perdere il battello e cammina, cammina e cammina. vicino a dove starai tu c'è un'osteria proprio carina, Ruga di Jaffa, molto caratteristico, ma anche alla Mascareta, sempre li vicino. bella la libreria acqua alta se sei appassionato di libri.
lascia perdere tutti quei ristoranti da turisti, costano comunque tanto e mangi... da turista straniero. ovviamente fai un giro a san marco, ponte dei sospiri.. se vuoi è molto carino anche il palazzo ducale, c'è una bella mostra dell' "Aqua Granda" se non sbaglio. poi chiaramente dovrai camminare e spostarti a rialto, vicino a rialto, osteria do spade, dai zemei e corte dell'orso.. e sotto rialto c'è l'erbaria, uno dei due punti di ritrovo dei giovani, anche se la festa è in campo (campo s margherita). fai un giro al fondaco, non tanto per comprarti vestiti a 10.000 euro ma perché c'è una bella terrazza. andando verso l'accademia andrai in campo s.stefano, dove ti consiglio di andare da fiore, ormai molto turistico ma sempre molto carino. c'è la scala dei boboli che è molto bella e andando verso il campo iniziano i bacari e si rischia poi di sbagliare strada  ma in un modo o nell'altro a venezia recuperi sempre la strada. assolutamente bevi un bicchiere davanti allo squero dopo l'accademia, cerca cantina già schiavi. andando verso il campo poi trovi di tutto, entra dove vuoi 
molto bello in strada nuova, Il Timon, fantastiche le polpette della Vedova.
Quindi, obbiettivi: camminare, mangiare, bere e perdersi tra le calli. non ti preoccupare se senti qualche bestemmia, tutto nella norma


----------



## Milo (25 Dicembre 2016)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Eccomi!
> Allora presumo tu sia in campo s. maria.. formosa! se hai valige o altro assolutamente prendi un battello: arrivato a santa lucia e uscito dalla stazione ti trovi davanti al canal grande, vai a destra, superi il calatrava e ti trovi in piazzale roma da dove partono tutti i battelli. i battelli partono anche davanti alla stazione, ma in piazzale puoi farti eventualmente un mezzo abbonamento per turisti o puoi chiedere informazioni. in linea di massima devi prendere l'1 o il 2, se riesci prendi il 5.1, assolutamente NO il 5.2! che fai un giro assurdo. fai quello che ti dicono gli addetti (che urleranno, ma solo per farsi sentire) e lascia perdere se senti qualche imprecazioni dai vecchi veneziani..te ne lanceranno solamente vedendo il bagaglio . scendi a san zaccaria che è la fermata di san marco, non andare verso la piazza ma cerca di entrare dentro qualche calle vicino a san zaccaria, nel caso comunque chiedi indicazioni per s. maria formosa oppure cerca di guardare indicazioni per querini stampalia (fondazione, biblioteca). google maps a venezia non funziona, usalo per avere un'idea ma non farci troppo affidamento. se non ci sono abbonamenti e la valigia non è troppo pesante allora ti consiglio una buona dose di pazienza e 30-35 minuti di camminata: arrivi in stazione e vai a SINISTRA. non fare nessun ponte che superi il canal (quello degli scalzi per intenderci, davanti proprio alla stazione), aiutati, ma non troppo con maps, e vai sempre dritto.. farai la strada nuova. alla fine di strada nuova sarai in campo ss apostoli, e da li dovrai andare dritto verso l'ospedale, non verso rialto e seguire indicazioni querini stampalia o al massimo chiedi.
> comunque, cosa fare, cosa vedere.. venezia non ha qualcosa in particolare da vedere. di sicuro se non vuoi vedere le isole (burano è proprio carina) lascia perdere il battello e cammina, cammina e cammina. vicino a dove starai tu c'è un'osteria proprio carina, Ruga di Jaffa, molto caratteristico, ma anche alla Mascareta, sempre li vicino. bella la libreria acqua alta se sei appassionato di libri.
> lascia perdere tutti quei ristoranti da turisti, costano comunque tanto e mangi... da turista straniero. ovviamente fai un giro a san marco, ponte dei sospiri.. se vuoi è molto carino anche il palazzo ducale, c'è una bella mostra dell' "Aqua Granda" se non sbaglio. poi chiaramente dovrai camminare e spostarti a rialto, vicino a rialto, osteria do spade, dai zemei e corte dell'orso.. e sotto rialto c'è l'erbaria, uno dei due punti di ritrovo dei giovani, anche se la festa è in campo (campo s margherita). fai un giro al fondaco, non tanto per comprarti vestiti a 10.000 euro ma perché c'è una bella terrazza. andando verso l'accademia andrai in campo s.stefano, dove ti consiglio di andare da fiore, ormai molto turistico ma sempre molto carino. c'è la scala dei boboli che è molto bella e andando verso il campo iniziano i bacari e si rischia poi di sbagliare strada  ma in un modo o nell'altro a venezia recuperi sempre la strada. assolutamente bevi un bicchiere davanti allo squero dopo l'accademia, cerca cantina già schiavi. andando verso il campo poi trovi di tutto, entra dove vuoi
> ...



Per le bestemmie non sarà un problema: sono toscano, siamo secondi solo ai veneti per le bestemmie, alle brutte, mi accoderò a loro.
Dritte molto interessanti, visto che ci stiamo 2 giorni potrei fare uno zaino al posto della valigia per facilitare la camminata dalla stazione.
Mi dici le cose top che non mi posso assolutamente perdere? Ho letto l'indirizzo dell'hotel è a castello, è la stessa zona delle tue indicazioni?

Grazie fratello e buon Natale


----------



## Jaqen (25 Dicembre 2016)

Milo ha scritto:


> Per le bestemmie non sarà un problema: sono toscano, siamo secondi solo ai veneti per le bestemmie, alle brutte, mi accoderò a loro.
> Dritte molto interessanti, visto che ci stiamo 2 giorni potrei fare uno zaino al posto della valigia per facilitare la camminata dalla stazione.
> Mi dici le cose top che non mi posso assolutamente perdere? Ho letto l'indirizzo dell'hotel è a castello, è la stessa zona delle tue indicazioni?
> 
> Grazie fratello e buon Natale


Venezia è divisa in "sestieri", per farti capire:





Sei nella prima parte di "casteo", dove finisce Cannaregio finisce la Strada Nuova, quella che dovrai fare per arrivare in hotel, ci sono altre stradine ma Strada Nuova principalmente è larga e ci passa molta gente. Santa Maria Formosa è un campo molto grande quindi se chiedi indicazioni di sicuro tutti ti diranno dove andare.
Allora abbiamo detto, da non perdere: bacari dove bere prosecco e mangiare cicchetti (sarde, baccalà mantecato, acciughe, polentina ecc); basilica e piazza San Marco; vedere e capire la storia del Ponte dei Sospiri; ponte di Rialto, ponte dell'Accademia, ponte Chiodo (caratteristico perché senza parapetto); libreria Acqua Alta (vai dentro e sali sopra i libri che ci sono fuori...entrando capirai...); terrazza fondaco; scala boboli..
la pegghy guggenheim e le gallerie dell'accademia sono carini come musei ma a Venezia non è che ci sia qualcosa da visitare. Bisogna camminare e perdersi. Ad esempio, passerai davanti all'Ospedale.. e solo quando leggerai il cartello con scritto ospedale capirai che è un vero e proprio ospedale.. da fuori sembrerà un palazzo maestoso.
Venezia comunque di sera si trasforma.. è un'altra città. Ah se fai tardi e sei ubriaco, il Mago G sotto Rialto ti salva dalla fame (troverai solo giovinotti veneziani)


----------



## Milo (25 Dicembre 2016)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Venezia è divisa in "sestieri", per farti capire:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Di sera che consigli di fare?


----------



## Jaqen (3 Gennaio 2017)

Milo ha scritto:


> Di sera che consigli di fare?


Scusa milo, visto adesso..
com'è andata?


----------



## Milo (4 Gennaio 2017)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Scusa milo, visto adesso..
> com'è andata?



Figurati.

È andata molto bene, due giorni molto intensi ma credo di essere entrato nel cuore di Venezia, uniche pecche la zona antiterrorismo e l'elicottero fisso appena uscito dalla stazione (ma visto il periodo ci può stare) e il fatto di come muore Venezia dopo il calar del sole (17:30), spariscono tutti.
Ho fatto una foto ai menù dei bar di piazza San Marco, non capita tutti i giorni trovare un cappuccino a 9,00€!


----------



## Jino (5 Gennaio 2017)

Milo ha scritto:


> Figurati.
> 
> È andata molto bene, due giorni molto intensi ma credo di essere entrato nel cuore di Venezia, uniche pecche la zona antiterrorismo e l'elicottero fisso appena uscito dalla stazione (ma visto il periodo ci può stare) e il fatto di come muore Venezia dopo il calar del sole (17:30), spariscono tutti.
> Ho fatto una foto ai menù dei bar di piazza San Marco, non capita tutti i giorni trovare un cappuccino a 9,00€!



Si ti suonano il violino e pianoforte davanti gli occhi


----------

